

Books that helped us reach a million downloads - discovr
http://discovr.info/2011/11/nine-books-that-helped-us-get-a-million-downloads-of-our-app-discovr/

======
chousho
A list of the books, with ISBN-10/13: Book Title ISBN-10 ISBN-13 (if
available)

    
    
      #1. Do More Faster: TechStars Lessons to Accelerate Your Startup
      0470929839
      978-0470929834
    
      #2. The Entrepreneur's Guide to Customer Development: A cheat sheet to The Four Steps to the Epiphany
      0982743602
      N/A
    
      #3. Venture Deals: Be Smarter Than Your Lawyer and Venture Capitalist
      0470929820
      978-0470929827
    
      #4. Bargaining for Advantage: Negotiation Strategies for Reasonable People 2nd Edition
      0143036971
      978-0143036975
    
      #4. The Four Steps to the Epiphany
      0976470705
      978-0976470700
    
      #5. The Lean Startup: How Today's Entrepreneurs Use Continuous Innovation to Create Radically Successful Businesses
      0307887898
      978-0307887894
    
      #6. The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People
      0743269519
      978-0743269513
    
      #7. Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days (Recipes: a Problem-Solution Ap)
      1430210788
      978-1430210788
    
      #8. Business Model Generation: A Handbook for Visionaries, Game Changers, and Challengers
      0470876417
      978-0470876411

------
KeyBoardG
Great list, thanks. Please when listing books post their ISBNs.

